# Knicks vs Pistons: Jan 19, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (13-24) vs Pistons (31-5)*​*Jan 19, 2006 8:00PM*​*(TV: TNT, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Retro Night!*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*
Knicks​
Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph​​



































​​**Pistons*​*B.Wallace/R.Wallace/Prince/Hamilton/Billups*​*



































*​



> Swat away the buzz. There's very little talk about the second game between the Detroit Pistons and New York Knicks this season. Larry Brown's return to The Palace Dec. 2 was a highly-anticipated event. Brown's acrimonious divorce from the Pistons last summer turned many Pistons fans against the coach who guided the team to the 2004 NBA championship.


 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%">






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bdy style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=770 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=5></TD><TD width=590>






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty AD won't be in the lineup for this game AT LEAST I DON'T THINK SO ANYWAY and with Marbury on the sideline we lose our best playmaker and post defender. I hate to break it to my fellow Knicks fans but I'm very pessemistic about this game. Doesn't mean I can't enjoy it for at least a half though.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Kitty AD won't be in the lineup for this game AT LEAST I DON'T THINK SO ANYWAY and with Marbury on the sideline we lose our best playmaker and post defender. I hate to break it to my fellow Knicks fans but I'm very pessemistic about this game. Doesn't mean I can't enjoy it for at least a half though.


I stand corrected..... It's 4:20 PM EASTERN TIME and nothing official concerning AD at this time


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

We did play last night in Atlanta so we could be a little tired out there. Of course you guys played last night also. I am sure LB will have your guys ready to play us. Good luck


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> I stand corrected..... It's 4:20 PM EASTERN TIME and nothing official concerning AD at this time


I stand corrected...... ONCE AGAIN

He's gone for today's game and I heard 9 more but others have said 4 more.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Edit: The Game is on TNT not MSG, sorry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Guests I see you reading the thread. Hi guys! :wave: Sign up it's totally free.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He started Crawford, just great. Which Crawford will show up? Frye is also starting in place of AD. Let's see Mr. Rookie Crash do something in this game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Guests I see you reading the thread. Hi guys! :wave: Sign up it's totally free.


Kitty's really the devil. She takes your soul if you join.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Kitty's really the devil. She takes your soul if you join.


Hey no I don't, only yours. :evil: Bhahahahahaha ::evil laugh:: :laugh:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Hey no I don't, only yours. :evil: Bhahahahahaha ::evil laugh:: :laugh:


 :laugh: I love you Kitty. :biggrin: 

Ben Wallace has the wide open dunk, and it goes off his hands as he goes up due to his small hands.

Frye with the nice post move. 10-8 Pistons.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I think that this team likes committing turnovers.

20-8, Pistons on a 10-0 run.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

10 consecutive points for the Pistons. 20-8 Pistons. Come on guys, play hard that's all I'm asking.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yippie Brett is doing a game thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have let that slide, I wouldn't have called that foul on Curry. Let the kid get the block. What is Knick Bavetta doing, I mean Dick?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Yippie Brett is doing a game thread.


 :cheers: 

If Curry got the Shaq treatment, he would be the next player to hit 100 points.

Alright, maybe not. A little overexaggeration, maybe? But Curry gets no calls. 

Pistons are hitting their shots. 26-13 Pistons.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st qtr. Pistons lead by 15. Jeez, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

28-13 at the end of the quarter. This is pitiful. We've given up about five layups/dunks that were uncontested right under the bucket. This is disgusting.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Double post, sorry...


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Haha! Ben Wallace just air balled a free throw. He misses the second, as well, and of course the Pistons get the offensive rebound and score from long-range. 31-17 Pistons.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I can understand us losing this game, but our guys need to play hard and try to make it as competitive as possible.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal at point is wasting his talent. please larry, just run him off a few screens and use nate at the point or something.......

jamal shouldnt be setting up the inferior scorers, it should be the other way around


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice turnover by Ariza after getting the steal. Way to go buddy, can you do anything right?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Offensive rebounds by the Pistons are kicking us in the rear ends. Too many wide open shots and lay ups. We can't play defense to save our lives. 

35-25 Pistons.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Eddie Curry with the field goal 35-29 Pistons. Time out Detriot!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

48-33 Pistons Half-Time. Oh well, I knew this wasn't going to be pretty.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Don't you see the similarities between the Knicks and Pistons?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ouch. I was going to ask what I missed, but apparently I'm better off not asking. Let down from last night?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Ouch. I was going to ask what I missed, but apparently I'm better off not asking. Let down from last night?


We're giving up an incredible high amount of boards, and the Pistons are capitilizing on those opportunities. The Pistons are hitting their shots, and the Pistons are getting open under the basket. And I mean _wide_ open. Also, Curry could be raped, and there would be no call. The refs hate him to no end.

We suck. If we had Marbury, I think that the game would be closer, but we'd still be losing. 

I want Curry to get alot more shots in the second half. He's on tonight, and we have to ride him. Will that happen? Of course not. This team is full of streaky scorers (Crawford, Richardson, etc.) and when one of them gets hot, we need to ride 'em. Curry is a low-post force, and he always has a high field goal percentage. Why he doesn't get 15+ shots a night, I don't know.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We also have 10 turnovers, which is disgusting. Also, the Pistons are shooting at nearly 50% tonight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And Wallace is hitting everything...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yea the Knicks are no match for the Pistons. Basically I want to see the boys compete, but I have 0 faith in them beating a team that has only lost 5 games this season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

51-39 Pistons 3rd qtr.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Yea the Knicks are no match for the Pistons. Basically I want to see the boys compete, but I have 0 faith in them beating a team that has only lost 5 games this season.


yeah, considering we lose like 5 games a week, i dont think anyone really thought we had a chance


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It was 20-20 in the second quarter. Take away the sluggish first and it's not too bad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That's why beating the Wolves and the Bulls were very important this week. If we would have secured a win against them then this game wouldn't hurt so bad. 

Someone please tell Jamal it's ok to play defense.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Why am I not in the NBA? I can make a lay-up, too. 

This is a freaking lay-up drill for Rip Hamilton.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Put.Ariza.on.Hamilton.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Why am I not in the NBA? I can make a lay-up, too.
> 
> This is a freaking lay-up drill for Rip Hamilton.


Yep, thanks to good old Jamal who couldn't defend a pole.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> defense


I'm sorry, what is this "defense" you speak of? I have seen no such thing around these parts.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Come on, 9-11?!?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> I'm sorry, what is this "defense" you speak of? I have seen no such thing around these parts.


It's what other teams do


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...as in "three consecutive blocks by the Pistons..."


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Give Rasheed a T he is showing up the refs! Ugh!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamal Crawford is chucking up the three's and his mechanics are all screwed up when he does. SET YOUR FEET, DAMMIT! After playing a year of basketball, isn't this just natural? Jamal has been playing ball for what, 15 years? And he still doesn't do it...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Jamal Crawford is chucking up the three's and his mechanics are all screwed up when he does. SET YOUR FEET, DAMMIT! After playing a year of basketball, isn't this just natural? Jamal has been playing ball for what, 15 years? And he still doesn't do it...


And why hasn't Brown been able to tell him that? Or to play defense? Or anything? This is just plain ugly basketball, and it's not a talent problem - it's a team not having any coherent philosophy on offense or defense.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This thread has more replies than the Pistons one has views... weird, huh?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> And why hasn't Brown been able to tell him that? Or to play defense? Or anything? This is just plain ugly basketball, and it's not a talent problem - it's a team not having any coherent philosophy on offense or defense.


Exactly. This team has alot of talent. We have alot of talented guys, but we just can't play funamental basketball, nor can we play TEAM basketball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Guys do you smell that? Brett can you smell that horrid smell all the way in Florida? That's the Knicks stinking up the place so bad. Are they even trying? One last thing, if that guy in the Brown suit gets up one more time in the front row across from the Knicks bench, I'm going to meet him at MSG. I wish he sit down, he starting to piss me off. Don't let me act like AD's wife now. lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Some pieces are missing too. Isaiah's trade frenzy has resulted in a bunch of players who might not be a good fit for each other, and who seem to have no clue about each others' games. No true pg, no sf (yet)... and James picking up a check for sitting around. Isaiah needs to lay off the trading, and Brown needs to form the players into a team. The players will know where they stand, on the team, and that they will be staying with the team. Chemistry can't be acquired, it must be developed. Thomas needs to learn that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Bright spot: David Lee has one more rebound than Ben Wallace, and Curry has the same as Wallace - 6.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow the Pistons shot another 3. 76-49 Pistons. You might as well tell the Knick players to sit on the bench and let the Pistons shoot wide open 3's all day. 

No veteran leadership either Krstic. Zeke can draft, but that's about it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Marbury isn't doing it, Davis doesn't really look like he's all there, and no other veterans are playing enough to be worth anything leadership-wise, except for guys newly acquired like Curry, when healthy. And Curry's never really shown leadership tendancies either. Robinson looks like he has the fire to be one, but that could turn into a danger if he gets carried away a lot. Frye, in a year or so, perhaps?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Guys do you smell that? Brett can you smell that horrid smell all the way in Florida? That's the Knicks stinking up the place so bad. Are they even trying? One last thing, if that guy in the Brown suit gets up one more time in the front row across from the Knicks bench, I'm going to meet him at MSG. I wish he sit down, he starting to piss me off. Don't let me act like AD's wife now. lol


 :laugh: 

This is horrible. The thing is that most of the problems are coaching problems. Curry has horrible timing and position on rebounds, we're taking ill-advised shots, we're out of position on defensive assignments, etc. How do you allow your man behind you? That's one of the biggest defensive sins. Force them base line, just keep them in front of you. Our switching defensive assignments is atrocious. I've never seen so many blown switches that lead to wide open three's and J's. This is really disgusting. Allowing so many offensive rebounds, committing so many turnovers, and allowing so many open buckets and shots is basketball suicide. Curry's having a good game, against an excellet defensive player, but this team sucks. Every game it is "Well, at least _______ had a good game...". I'm sick of it, get it together.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And how is it that Brown hasn't prepped his team for a team he knows intimately? The Knicks are playing as if the Pistons just came out of nowhere.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need to make some more moves. I would leave Curry, Steph and the rookies as untouchables. I still wouldn't be surprise if they do move Steph. I think the Hawks would have been more competitive than us, and that's no knock on the Hawks. 

Why do I get the feeling Marv Albert is having a field day with this game. He is loving this!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Some pieces are missing too. Isaiah's trade frenzy has resulted in a bunch of players who might not be a good fit for each other, and who seem to have no clue about each others' games. No true pg, no sf (yet)... and James picking up a check for sitting around. Isaiah needs to lay off the trading, and Brown needs to form the players into a team. The players will know where they stand, on the team, and that they will be staying with the team. Chemistry can't be acquired, it must be developed. Thomas needs to learn that.


"These pieces can't fit together, they just don't mesh" is what the media is saying about the Knickerbockers, and this is 110% bull****. Chemistry does take time, as you said, and it seemed to be developing, and then it disappeared like that. This is horrible. My eyes bleed.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> We need to make some more moves. I would leave Curry, Steph and the rookies as untouchables. I still wouldn't be surprise if they do move Steph. I think the Hawks would have been more competitive than us, and that's no knock on the Hawks.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling Marv Albert is having a field day with this game. He is loving this!


Marv is pissed at Dolan for kicking him to the curb. Marv is taking so many shots at the Knicks, it's inbelievable.

I'd trade Marbury, but I wouldn't give him up easily. If we could get Devin Harris for Marbury, I'd practically piss myself. I like Harris alot, and I feel like he has the skills and attitude to lead a Larry Brown coached team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The worst part may well be in that the Knicks could be a serious running team. They have speedy guys like Robinson and Marbury, and a bunch of guys who could run on the wing, from Richardson to Ariza to Frye... And they have the rebounders to start the break in Davis, Lee, etc. But nooooo.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Wolves and Bulls game was the most important game to win. We blew it, and we are paying the price by going on a losing streak after winning 6 in a row. After this the schedule is a bit soft, but this beating can hurt a teams confidence all over again. I feel like we are back to square one all over again, and I'm not even just talking about this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Devin Harris.... would be a good fit, but would the Mavs even think about giving him up?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> The Wolves and Bulls game was the most important game to win. We blew it, and we are paying the price by going on a losing streak after winning 6 in a row. After this the schedule is a bit soft, but this beating can hurt a teams confidence all over again. I feel like we are back to square one all over again, and I'm not even just talking about this game.


I felt like we needed to win one of those games. Both were winnable, but we came up empty-handed.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We want Darko damnit! lol


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Devin Harris.... would be a good fit, but would the Mavs even think about giving him up?


Let me have my dreams, Kristic, let me have my dreams...

:wink:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's a good dream. It'd make a better reality though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I want to see James in the game, along with whoever's at the end of the bench. James needs to justify himself somehow, and the PT would be good for him, and maybe there can be a second unit that plays cohesively.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> It's a good dream. It'd make a better reality though.


Yes it would...

This is a playground game at this point. The Pistons are just padding their stats, and chucking up three's like it's the three-point competition.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yea James needs the excercise. I wonder if Jackie Butler is activated, I would give him PT too and rest some of the other guys.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was thinking Butler in particular.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

In the last game against Detroit, Butler got 6 and 6, with a block and a steal, in 15 minutes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Awww yeah a Darko sighting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Who's the kid that try to give Curry a facial? He seems like he has some game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Awww yeah a Darko sighting.


Darko>>>>LeBron

How many championships does LeBron have again?

:wink:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Who's the kid that try to give Curry a facial? He seems like he has some game.


Wasn't that DARKO? 

If it was the fat black guy, it was Jason Maxiell, the Pistons first rounder this year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Darko>>>>LeBron
> 
> How many championships does LeBron have again?
> 
> :wink:


He has more championships than Melo/Lebron/Wade/Bosh combined. Isn't that scary?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

DARKO! Yahoo's calling it a layup...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Wasn't that DARKO?
> 
> If it was the fat black guy, it was Jason Maxiell, the Pistons first rounder this year.


I thought that was someone else.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> He has more championships than Melo/Lebron/Wade/Bosh combined. Isn't that scary?


And to think, _I_ contributed as much to that championship as Darko did...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

[email protected] Knick fans cheering Darko after he made his jumper. Damn hilarious.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> [email protected] Knick fans cheering Darko after he made his jumper. Damn hilarious.


I've always liked Darko. I want to see him get 15-20 minutes a night to develop. I still think that he's going to be an excellent player, I just want to see him get some time to play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Isaiah! Trade for Darko! Do it! Yeah, do it!


...he won't do it...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Maxiell and Lee are the only players to not score...


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Maxiell and Lee are the only players to not score...


Both are going to be good players in the future, though. Both will be rebounding beasts.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep. Lee seems to hustle a lot more though.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What are the 5 teams that beat the Pistons?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Utah twice, Cleveland, Dallas, Washington


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Guests, I want to take this time to tell you guys hello and sign up. :wave: I see you guys reading the thread come on don't be shy. It's absolutely free!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> What are the 5 teams that beat the Pistons?


Dallas, Washington, Utah, and Cleveland. They lost to Utah twice.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Utah twice, Cleveland, Dallas, Washington


Wow, Dallas is the only team that I would think would give them trouble. Real interesting....they might beat the Bulls record. Personally I hope they do, that would be sweet to take a Michael Jordan record of some sort away.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

haha it's so funny every other message that kitty has is "hey sign up c'mon it's free!"
but anyways i'm a pistons fan and knicks fan. i want to see the knicks lose, not in a harsh way though because seriously, they've yet to become underminded by larry brown yet. it's like they still think they're during the wilkens/cheaney/herb williams days, where they can do whatever tha frack they wish. but anyways. DAVID LEE.. ROOKIE OF THE YEAR. who doesn't agree? i wanna see the dude 2-3 years from now. dude's going to be a rebounding machine. 5 rpg at 17 minutes played??! ridiculous. honestly i want to see him develop into a dirk player, except with more hustle and more rebounding ability


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#fa002c colSpan=13>*DETROIT PISTONS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chauncey Billups, PG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tayshaun Prince, SF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Richard Hamilton, SG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>11-16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rasheed Wallace, PF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>9-16</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Lindsey Hunter, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Evans, SG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Arroyo, PG</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Alex Acker, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Delfino, SG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darko Milicic, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Amir Johnson, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Maxiell, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio McDyess, PF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dale Davis, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-83*</TD><TD>*12-25*</TD><TD>*9-18*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*48.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (4)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>10-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-67*</TD><TD>*1-7*</TD><TD>*12-17*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*79*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*14.3%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 20 (12)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Aww Yeah the Knicks defense shut down Billups that what I'm talking about. :bsmile:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How come 5 players didn't enter the game at all for the Knicks? Only 3 need to be inactive...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> How come 5 players didn't enter the game at all for the Knicks? Only 3 need to be inactive...


Rose just stinks so LB didn't bother.
Penny is in Houston rehabbing his legs so they can get stronger.
AD Suspended
Steph hurt
Jackie Butler may be inactive after all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ugh


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pistons 12-25 from 3
Knicks 1-7 from 3

1-7 from 3 in a 48 minutes basketball game ?

if I would be a Knicks fan, I would much more worried about the lack of *shooters* than the defense ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> Pistons 12-25 from 3
> Knicks 1-7 from 3
> 
> 1-7 from 3 in a 48 minutes basketball game ?
> ...


Knicks fans have been watching this team since the beginning of the season. We aren't playing defense and that is what we should be concerned about. I'm not even talking about this Pistons game. If you watched the last two before that you would know what I"m talking about, if you did then you wouldn't have made that statment. Also you should keep into consideration that we didn't have our best player, who would have made the offensive flow a lot better than Nate or Crawford could. But of course explaining that to you is a waste of time because you're just judging "one" game that you witness on national tv.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

No, I'm following the Knicks since the start of the season and I see that almost every game your 3-point numbers are simply a shame; 2-7 , 3-14, 3-9, 4-13, 2-5, 0-3 , 1-7, 4-9... c'mon, for some teams those are the numbers of the halftime or even of a quarter (and with better %) !

Till now the Knicks shooted 133-373 from three, while The Spurs 214-580, the Pistons 248-611, the Warriors 304-904, The Suns 342-931, The Mavs 194-500.

Look your team, who can shot well the 3 ? just Crawford, Richardson and partially Robinson (good % but few shots) ; too much few for a good offense.
Look the Spurs, the Pistons, the Suns, the Warriors etc, where almost every player can shot the 3; and it's not just a case that these teams are the best NBA teams right now.

*You're sorry for posting it and I'm sorry that I have to edit it. That part of your post is baiting.* 
-Kitty
Gretz and good luck


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> No, I'm following the Knicks since the start of the season and I see that almost every game your 3-point numbers are simply a shame; 2-7 , 3-14, 3-9, 4-13, 2-5, 0-3 , 1-7, 4-9... c'mon, for some teams those are the numbers of the halftime or even of a quarter (and with better %) !
> 
> Till now the Knicks shooted 133-373 from three, while The Spurs 214-580, the Pistons 248-611, the Warriors 304-904, The Suns 342-931, The Mavs 194-500.
> 
> ...


Instead of checking 3 point numbers try to watch actual games. Stats are very deceiving and if you basing your judgement on that then that's incorrect. We lack defense plain and simple. Have you watched the Wolves and Bulls game the one before the Pistons? If you did you would know our lack of defense killed us, and turnovers. The lack of 3 pointers is not the reason why we are losing ball games. Like you said you watch the Knicks for a while now huh? So how come turnovers were never presented in your above post if you watch them so religously?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The knicks have four MAIN problems this year. They are as follows.

1. No effort defensively 
2. Can't keep the ball and always turn it over and make bad passes
3. Keep shooting threes and not penetrating
4. When we take the threes they're usually contested ones we don't have a chance in hell to make

Usually this is the crap that LB'S supposed to fix


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> The knicks have four MAIN problems this year. They are as follows.
> 
> 1. No effort defensively
> 2. Can't keep the ball and always turn it over and make bad passes
> ...


Thank you for the ranking Knick, and that is coming from someone who "actually" watches games. :biggrin: Keyword and is ranked #1 *DEFENSE.* Let's see how many teams in the last 5 years won championships that didn't play any defense? Hmmmm But of course we are all wrong and 3 point shooting is the reason we are losing. :laugh:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Thank you for the ranking Knick, and that is coming from someone who "actually" watches games. :biggrin: Keyword and is ranked #1 *DEFENSE.* Let's see how many teams in the last 5 years won championships that didn't play any defense? Hmmmm But of course we are all wrong and 3 point shooting is the reason we are losing. :laugh:


Thanks Kitty I appreciate the compliments. And this coming from a person who I talk to when I watch the games and has to deal with the unfortunate discomfort of hearing my rants/cursing/screaming at the tv With those go a couple unkind words which she already knows probably like the back of her hand as well. Anyway as long as we keep up this half assed bull**** on defense we won't get anywhere. This is why we got LB as our coach hoping he'd take care of it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Instead of checking 3 point numbers try to watch actual games. Stats are very deceiving and if you basing your judgement on that then that's incorrect. We lack defense plain and simple. Have you watched the Wolves and Bulls game the one before the Pistons? If you did you would know our lack of defense killed us, and turnovers. The lack of 3 pointers is not the reason why we are losing ball games. Like you said you watch the Knicks for a while now huh? So how come turnovers were never presented in your above post if you watch them so religously?


I saw few Knicks games this year, but anyway some numbers say to me many things.

Your team can defend how much you want, but if the whole team makes every game 1-7, 3-11, 2-5 or so from 3 you can hardly win, IMHO 
You can stop your opponent to 75 points, but if you make every time 74 points you can't win ...

I repeat my question: it's case that the best NBA teams are all good/very good on three point shooting (and anyway good/excellent offense) ? 

Look the 3 poinyers in the games of the Suns, the Pistons, the Spurs etc: 11-23, 7-17 , 9-17, 12-25, 14-29 ...
It's not just better defense, it's better offense and shooting, with almost all the players on the floor with good/very good shooting skills (just the center don't shot the 3).

Sorry, but being european the 3-shot is an important part of the game for me, just ask Mike D'Antoni :angel: 

Grettings and still good luck

PS for Kitty: the edited part of my older post is not baiting, it's just the reality.
Without offense (not the basketball one).


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

italianBBlover said:


> I saw few Knicks games this year, but anyway some numbers say to me many things.
> 
> Your team can defend how much you want, but if the whole team makes every game 1-7, 3-11, 2-5 or so from 3 you can hardly win, IMHO
> You can stop your opponent to 75 points, but if you make every time 74 points you can't win ...
> ...


Problem is buddy we don't give up 75 points. You can check statistics but check this statistic. When was the last time we gave up less then 70-75 points THIS WHOLE YEAR and lost the game? ANSWER: NEVER


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I got tired of trying to convince him that our defense is the #1 reason why we were losing ball games. I'll save my font for another thread.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I got tired of trying to convince him that our defense is the #1 reason why we were losing ball games. I'll save my font for another thread.


Kitty don't worry about it iz all good. I got you. I beat him in his own game. STATISTICS :biggrin:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I got tired of trying to convince him that our defense is the #1 reason why we were losing ball games. I'll save my font for another thread.


Ok, for you the main problem of the Knicks is the defense.

For me is the offense.

Seriously: you can allow your opponent score 100 points, but if you make 101 points, you win.
So the Knicks can defend how much you want, but with your offensive numbers you don't go far away ! 

I repeat, take a look at the best teams ... Pistons, Suns, Spurs etc ... and try to say me that they don't shoot well the 3 and that it's a case ... 

Look Rasheed Wallace, a PF ... he did 4-9 from 3 Vs the Knicks, your WHOLE team 1-7 ... c'mon ...

Grettings


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Seriously: you can allow your opponent score 100 points, but if you make 101 points, you win.


Yeah and if you play defense you can hold the other team to 80 points and only have to score 81 instead of 101 :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> Ok, for you the main problem of the Knicks is the defense.
> 
> For me is the offense.
> 
> ...


After a while your post becomes repetitious and boring. If you think the lack of the 3 ball is the reason the Knicks are losing that's your prerogative. As you can see from other responses or lack their of, no one agrees at this point or even cares. :boohoo:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Problem is buddy we don't give up 75 points. You can check statistics but check this statistic. When was the last time we gave up less then 70-75 points THIS WHOLE YEAR and lost the game? ANSWER: NEVER


No response?


----------

